# Gelöschte Tabellen wiederherstellen



## Uller (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ein Kunde von mir hat aus Versehen per DELETE Einträge in seiner Datenbank gelöscht.
Da sein letztes Backup schon Ewigkeiten zurückliegt hat er sich an mich gewandt, ob es nicht eine andere Lösung gebe.

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass ich irgendwann mal etwas vom Wiederherstellen gelöschter Daten in einer Mysql Datenbank gelesen habe.

In der betreffenden Tabelle befinden sich die Daten, (rein von der Größe) noch im Überhang.....

Wie sollte ich verfahren - Kennt jemand einen Trick?

Gruß, Chris


----------



## hpvw (2. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht hilft Phase 3 der Tabellenreparatur.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Uller (2. Juli 2005)

Hat bereits jemand Erfahrung mit einem solchen Problem?


----------



## hpvw (2. Juli 2005)

Uller hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat bereits jemand Erfahrung mit einem solchen Problem?


Ich nicht, aber Du könntest uns an Deiner Erfahrung teilhaben lassen, wenn Du es ausprobierst, nachdem Du alle Daten, ich würde vorschlagen auch die Dateien und nicht nur ein Dump der Datenbank, gesichert hast.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Mik3e (2. Juli 2005)

Wäre interessant, welches DBMS das ist..
Für MS SQL gibts einige Recovery Tools.
Bei MySQL keine Ahnung.
Bei Access würd ich mal im Papierkorb nachsehen


----------



## Uller (2. Juli 2005)

Es handelt sich um MySQL / Ansteuerung über PHP / Und es waren MyISAM Datensätze...

Gruß,

Chris


----------



## hpvw (2. Juli 2005)

Uller hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Und es waren MyISAM Datensätze...


Oh man, muss das bitter sein, über die Daten in der Vergangenheit zu sprechen. *scnr*


----------



## Uller (3. Juli 2005)

Bin am verzweifeln.....

Weiss denn wirklich keiner eine Lösung?


----------



## Mik3e (3. Juli 2005)

Naja, die MySQL Tables sind ja eigentlich nichts anderes als DAT Files im System.
Ich würd mal einen File-Recoverer suchen, der gelöschte Files wiederherstellt.

Wie Du die dann wieder in die DB bekommst, hängt von der MySQL Version ab..


----------



## melmager (3. Juli 2005)

haste in deinem Untervezeichnis von mysql log files?
denn mysql speichert dort die befehle die die DB verändern


----------

